# طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Plz



## same774 (18 يونيو 2007)

فى ترنيمة نفسى احصل عليها وهى للعذراء بتقول..
بظهورك يطلع صبح جديد ....... ودوب العتمة جوايا

ممكن الاقى طلبى؟؟؟؟؟:flowers:


----------



## Michael (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

طبعا ممكن 

ولكنى قمت بالبحث عن اسم الترنيمة من خلال كلماتها من موقع 

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritual-Songs/Spiritual_Songs_Lyrics_000-Index_.html

الا انى لم اجدها

برجاء قراة هذا الموضوع http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084 وذكر اسم المرنم او المرنمة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## same774 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

اشكرك مايكل على اهتمامك
وانا عرفت المطلوب
الترنيمة من شريط "ايمانى اكيد" لفريق مريم - كنيسة العذراء بدرياس

اتمنى ان اكون سهلت الموضوع شوية
واتمنى ان تساعدنى
اشكرك


----------



## same774 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

اشكرك ميشيل على اهتمامك
وانا عرفت المطلوب
الترنيمة من شريط "ايمانى اكيد" لفريق مريم - كنيسة العذراء بدرياس

اتمنى ان اكون سهلت الموضوع شوية
واتمنى ان تساعدنى
اشكرك


----------



## same774 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

اشكرك ميشيل على اهتمامك
وانا عرفت المطلوب
الترنيمة من شريط "ايمانى اكيد" لفريق مريم - كنيسة العذراء بدرياس

اتمنى ان اكون سهلت الموضوع شوية
واتمنى ان تساعدنى
اشكرك


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

ترنيمة بظهورك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2609792/1a505bdd/sharing.html
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## same774 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

يا سلام عليك انت تمام ..... ربنا يخليك فعلا كنت مشتاق لسماع هذة الترنيمة
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك فيك


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

بجد ميرسى يا مايكل على الترنيمة
وياريت لو عندك ترانيم تانية لنفس الكورال عشان انا بحبه جدا ودورت عليه كتييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك خير​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Pl*

شكرا يا جماعة على تشجيعكم لى و أنا هحاول أدورلكم على ترانيم تانية لنفس الكورال
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## touni (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Plz*

جاري التحميل و العذراء مريم تحميكي


----------



## red_pansy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Plz*

شكرا   على تعبك يامايكل   بس بجد انا معرفتش انزلها  وانا عايزاها ضرورى  ممكن تقولى ازاى انزلها 

                                                                           :36_1_4:


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة للعذراء مريم ............... Plz*

ترنيمة بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل على موقع 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/22093542/174c3f7d/Bezehorek.html​


----------

